
RuneScape Classic: Farewell - Impossible
http://services.runescape.com/m=news/runescape-classic-farewell-1?jptg=ia&jptv=news_list
======
andrewmcwatters
I understand that it's going away, but I really hope they open source it. I
don't expect that they will, though. I know people have decompiled it and made
private servers to replicate the experience, but it'll be an icon lost with
time, and you can't replicate all the exact behavior with private servers.

------
sgtmas2006
I thought OSRS was going away for a minute. Had me sweating.

------
skate22
My first program was an auto talker for runescape 2. I never really played
classic, but rip

